# Alcohol and Weight Gain



## FillingOut (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sure I'm not the first to point this one out, but I found it interesting that I think I've gained a pound or two in the last few days just because I was drinking alcohol at night...usually scotch mixed with coke (DIET coke, to boot). It hasn't really been a matter of alcohol spurring me to eat more, either, since I haven't really had that much to eat as of late, and my biggest indulgence was prob. the equivalent of a pack of M&Ms a day. 

Anyone notice they started piling on weight when they upped their alcohol intake? I heard somewhere that rum was especially good due to the high sugar content.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 27, 2007)

i a whisky drinker myself and i have noticed that its gives your more of a gut than anything else


----------



## imfree (Feb 27, 2007)

FillingOut said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first to point this one out, but I found it interesting that I think I've gained a pound or two in the last few days just because I was drinking alcohol at night...usually scotch mixed with coke (DIET coke, to boot). It hasn't really been a matter of alcohol spurring me to eat more, either, since I haven't really had that much to eat as of late, and my biggest indulgence was prob. the equivalent of a pack of M&Ms a day.
> 
> Anyone notice they started piling on weight when they upped their alcohol intake? I heard somewhere that rum was especially good due to the high sugar content.


 For people who can metabolize alcohol effectively, alcohol has
100 calories-per-ounce.
The Beer-Bellied,
Edgar


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 27, 2007)

"beer" bellies are cuuuute lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2007)

KurvyKel said:


> My usual Sunday session consists of about 6 pints of lager. Add that to the take away I have to have afterwards and I can put on about 10lb.
> 
> I put more weight on with drinking than I do eating.



That's what I have always heard- that alcohol is most fattening because all of it's calories are "empty"- nothing your body can do with them except store them.


----------



## Chad (Feb 27, 2007)

When my girlfriend started gaining, besides the weight gain shakes. She used to down a 6 pack of Bud a day. She ballooned because of it.


----------



## GPL (Feb 28, 2007)

KurvyKel said:


> My usual Sunday session consists of about 6 pints of lager. Add that to the take away I have to have afterwards and I can put on about 10lb.
> 
> I put more weight on with drinking than I do eating.



Wow! Would like to take you out on a sunday, girl!
Guess it would be fun. 10lbs on one day is really amazing:wubu: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 28, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> "beer" bellies are cuuuute lol



My GF keeps telling me that and yet she can't understand why I find her soft belly pudge cute.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it depends entirely on the person. Alcoholism runs in my family...as does obesity...and it seems that the alocholics are on the thinner side. And my step dad who has alcohol for blood is like a size 32 mens pants. It just depends....just like everything else.

Although....alcoholics in treatment tend to beef up cos they are eating sugar to reduce the cravings.

But I will shush now.


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes, I think it adds to the midsexction. I love :smitten: my wine, and my belly seems to have more girth to show for that. ( at least my heart is extremly, extremly healthy, wine is medicene in a glass!!  )


----------



## GPL (Mar 1, 2007)

KurvyKel said:


> I live in a pub which really helps with the drinking...



You drink more than I do, thats for sure 
Easy to "live" in a pub! Hope they serve good food as well 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## squurp (Mar 3, 2007)

Usually, ,drinking causes me to lose weight rapidly. a single drink a day can push me down 5 lbs or more a day.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 3, 2007)

FillingOut said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first to point this one out, but I found it interesting that I think I've gained a pound or two in the last few days just because I was drinking alcohol at night...usually scotch mixed with coke (DIET coke, to boot). It hasn't really been a matter of alcohol spurring me to eat more, either, since I haven't really had that much to eat as of late, and my biggest indulgence was prob. the equivalent of a pack of M&Ms a day.
> 
> Anyone notice they started piling on weight when they upped their alcohol intake? I heard somewhere that rum was especially good due to the high sugar content.




Oh yes, I recall more than a few young women I know coming back to town from college with a Freshman 15 and then some after they discover the magic combination of cheap college food, pizza and beer.

No, I didn't complain either.  


Dennis


----------



## MadeFA (Mar 4, 2007)

Ending my junior year of high school I was 290 lbs. By the end of senior year I was 185 (I'm 6'2) and did a lot of bike riding and stuff like that. I did not like being that thing, I felt scrawny. Through freshman year of college I worked out a lot and was up to 215, practically of it added on was muscle. Then..................................... I started drinking! lol A couple years later I'm 260, I still lift weights the same amount, but have lost the tight muscle definition. The alcohol has slowed my metabolism a lot and has hurt my ability to gain muscle mass. I am only now starting my new plan to lose some weight. My eating habbits have not changed, but my alcohol consumption is right where it should be for a college-drunk.


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 4, 2007)

In France one drinks much wine and I don't believe that to make to gain ! But the wine gives an appetite so it's practical for gained !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Drinker's belly it's cute, because just the belly is curvy !!! :wubu:


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 5, 2007)

Mmmmmmm . . . a big, beautiful, curvy, soft, bouncy woman drinking . . . that's _my _version of heaven on earth . . . (or one of 'em, at least!)


----------



## SoCoCare (Mar 5, 2007)

I actually went to college & lost weight. Everybody talked about the freshman 15, but I was so busy trying to do as much as possible that eating took a backseat to pregamming/going out. (Not to mention at that point I was V. self-conscious about eating in front of other people.) I was kinda heinous to my body then... I would wake up feeling so horrible that I wouldn't eat anything. (By the time I felt better, it was time to pregame & go out again; such a vicious cycle.) But yeah, if you aren't binge drinking all the time and, thus, can maintain an appetite, alcohol will def. pack on lbs. 

GEF, you're totally right about the "empty" calories.


----------



## scudmissilez (Apr 4, 2007)

SoCoCare said:


> I actually went to college & lost weight. Everybody talked about the freshman 15, but I was so busy trying to do as much as possible that eating took a backseat to pregamming/going out. (Not to mention at that point I was V. self-conscious about eating in front of other people.) I was kinda heinous to my body then... I would wake up feeling so horrible that I wouldn't eat anything. (By the time I felt better, it was time to pregame & go out again; such a vicious cycle.) But yeah, if you aren't binge drinking all the time and, thus, can maintain an appetite, alcohol will def. pack on lbs.
> 
> GEF, you're totally right about the "empty" calories.



I did the same thing, only I was hungry after partying the night before (to clean out the taste, more than appetite wise).....that's downright deadly! :-D


----------



## jimj (Apr 4, 2007)

I drink beer and I'm pretty large.My wife,her mom and her sister all drink quite a bit and all three are bbws.On the other hand all three are smokers and thats supposed to make you lose weight but they haven't.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 4, 2007)

From what I've read, alcohol basically breaks down in your body like sugar, that's why it has so many calories. Any rich drinks alcoholic or non alcoholic tend to make you gain weight faster than eating often times. I've discovered strawberry smoothies lately...

fa_man_stan


----------



## andy341 (Apr 4, 2007)

FillingOut said:


> ...usually scotch mixed with coke (DIET coke, to boot).




 You should be flayed alive for that! Anything but Coke. I hope it's not good whisky.


----------

